
Why webOS is a Challenge to iOS and Android in the Business World - big_webOS
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/06/how-webos-can-challenge-ios.php#.ThZ8qvlgoaY.hackernews
======
hollerith
Reads like an ad for webOS.

